# Frank Montag Custom LP Builder 2.0



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2010)

SC Guitar Editor

I built some hella sick guitars while at work earlier, I'll upload 'em when I can be bothered.

Enjoy.


----------



## LLink2411 (Aug 27, 2010)

2.0? So he upgraded it from the version from a few months ago?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep. Check out all the cool new features, gives you control over pretty much everything. You can even build an acoustic if you want to.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 27, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but how do you remove something you've applied? I find that, for instance, if I set the top to an exotic wood, I can't seem to make it go back to any painted colors instead..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how do you remove something you've applied? I find that, for instance, if I set the top to an exotic wood, I can't seem to make it go back to any painted colors instead..



I was able to just click on whatever I wanted to change back to. It seems to be in the "Beta" stage, so perhaps their might be a few little hiccups here and there. I noticed some stuff I had to click multiple times to get working.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 27, 2010)

Plus
7 string
24 frets
28" baritone (I think thats a decent baritone scale  )


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

I like that a lot. /\


----------



## espman (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 27, 2010)

awesome tool to waste some time with. i like!


----------



## Duraesu (Aug 27, 2010)

the new version just f*cking RULES! Seriously.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 27, 2010)

0_o I want it so bad!

Awesome software.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 27, 2010)

It gaudy but i like it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> It gaudy but i like it.


----------



## Lon (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Duraesu (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Andromalia (Aug 27, 2010)

[/URL][/img]

Can't change the bridge and controls colors, imagien them gold too.


----------



## leandroab (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Aug 27, 2010)

Keepin' it simple


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 27, 2010)

Who needs pick-ups?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ibanez254 (Aug 28, 2010)

This thing is fun.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Jinogalpa (Aug 28, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Who needs pick-ups?



holy shit, where can i buy that. so nice 

edit: here's mine


----------



## Deadnightshade (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a sucker for white guitars with transparent finishes,so:

Played with the white a bit on this so that it has a pinch of blue







And on this a pinch of red.Doubt if any luthier would try to paint sapele that bright a color


----------



## BenInKY (Aug 28, 2010)

Mine:


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Remission (Aug 28, 2010)

Vintage:







Metal:


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Daggorath (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Hosenbugler (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess I'm the only fan of the PRS trem?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Aug 28, 2010)

Sephiroth952 said:


> It gaudy but i like it.



Nah, is good - I just made almost an exact replica in green


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## powergroover (Aug 28, 2010)

the first version is already great, now this is even better 
heres mine


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks to this thing I now have new unfound LP GAS. It's not the shape I dislike, it's the usual hardware.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2010)

Don't forget to thank the post dudes


----------



## dicu (Aug 29, 2010)

here are mine:


----------



## McBrain (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## durangokid (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn it

The first version was freakin awesome already, now it's even cooler!

I've made something really cool, i would kill for one like this...


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2010)

^

That looks really, really nice.

How did you relocate the 5-way?

EDIT: never mind, I figured it out, I'm a little slow sometimes


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Key_Maker (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## durangokid (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## GTR0B (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's my creation. I spent 30 minutes correcting parts I found out I didn't like


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you guys print screen-ing your images? I don't usually post pictures, help a noob out?


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 29, 2010)

TheSilentWater said:


> Are you guys print screen-ing your images? I don't usually post pictures, help a noob out?



Print Screen > Paint > Crop > Save as > Photobucket > Direct link to the little picture icon when in 'Reply' on the top bar. Copy the link into the box


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh, I see now. Cheers.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## GTR0B (Aug 29, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2010)

Look what I designed for ESP.

What's that? It's just black? How about only for the Japanese market? That's what I thought, now fap furiously.


----------



## Bungle (Aug 30, 2010)

Gulf inspired...


----------



## dewy (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JakSchitt (Aug 31, 2010)

My effort..


----------



## LorenzoD (Aug 31, 2010)

If I had something like this made to my specs, I'd be set for life.


----------



## LLink2411 (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't you wish your Guitar was hot like mine?


----------



## Philligan (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a little late, but is there too much of a good thing? This editor is awesome.






EDIT: Moar.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Sep 22, 2010)

This got my LP gas going hard again. Too bad you can't order it there..or can you?


----------



## Ericbrujo (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 22, 2010)

Christ, it just keeps getting better and better. How criminal that Montag custom guitars don't exist in the real world! Massively handy if you're trying to get a custom LP style guitar from somewhere.

Now some other classic templates like the Strat, Tele, Explorer, V, SG and some manner of generic superstrat would be great! 

Here's my efforts. First, my modern metal machine (imagine they're BKPs or something!)





And some stripped down uber-old 60s thing that would no doubt have been marketed as a 'student' guitar


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 22, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Look what I designed for ESP.
> 
> What's that? It's just black? How about only for the Japanese market? That's what I thought, now fap furiously.



You missed out one thing, making the truss rod cover totally black instead of black on white


----------



## LLink2411 (Sep 23, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Look what I designed for ESP.
> 
> What's that? It's just black? How about only for the Japanese market? That's what I thought, now fap furiously.


Reminds me of the KH-3


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 24, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


>


 
That is sexy! Gives me GAS!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 24, 2010)

Is there a program like this for other guitar shapes?


----------



## Holy Katana (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm going to have a lot of fun with this. 

I remember the old version, but this seems like it has a lot more options.

EDIT: There's Kisekae, which was vastly updated the last time I checked. It has more features than this, but doesn't look as good.






EDIT2: Ugh, I shouldn't have saved this in MS Paint.


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 24, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Is there a program like this for other guitar shapes?


Yeah

V-RG Builder by ValdeX

There's also something called Kisekae Guitar floating around I think.


----------



## Daemon (Sep 25, 2010)

Naturaaaaaaaaaal !


----------



## Kheros (Sep 25, 2010)

I love this thing.


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## lookralphsbak (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## lookralphsbak (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to double post but this is worth it


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 6, 2011)

This new version straight-up fucking rules.

One of mine (more will follow, no doubt)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kinda rings a bell...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 7, 2011)

I put a fuckload up on Photobucket:


















And even


----------



## jaskasm (Feb 7, 2011)

I would LOOOOOOVE this.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## MatthewK (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Jims (Feb 10, 2011)

DO WANT


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 10, 2011)

A few more from me:






















That last one is my vision of a Jeff Hanneman signature LP


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


>


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 11, 2011)

Jims - how'd you get that XL500?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 12, 2011)




----------

